# Hirelings in the Lincoln area



## laurahayley (30 October 2009)

I am new to the area &amp; would like to hunt in this neck of the woods.  I used to hunt in Norfolk, but my horse can not cope with it.  Lovely boy but I dont want to die!!  :shockedI would on him!)
I am not sure which is the best hunt to go with &amp; also where can I get hirelings  from as my friend, who also hunted down south wants to go.
Any help/advice would be appreciated.  :grin:


----------



## wench (30 October 2009)

Which bit of Lincolnshire are you in? I would recommend the Burton.


----------



## laurahayley (30 October 2009)

I live at Waddington, Lincoln.  But have my horse in Danethorpe, Newark, so I am in a few hunt catchments?!


----------



## wench (30 October 2009)

I would go with the Burton, they are quite a lot smaller than the Blankney or others down that way.

What does your horse do when it goes hunting?


----------



## laurahayley (30 October 2009)

Taking my boy is a big no no.  Some horse can deal with it &amp; other cant.  He cant, that  is why I am asking re hirelings.
I have been hunting for a good few years &amp; this horse can not cope, brain explodes.  My old boy was the perfect gentleman out hunting, but could not event.  This one can event but not hunt, weird.
Anyway any help re the hirelings????


----------



## DW Team (30 October 2009)

Would it be worth contacting the hunt that you wnat to go out with often the hunt know who you should and should not go too.


----------



## tractor (30 October 2009)

Erinite I was just going to write the same! Ring a few local hunt secretaries, they will help you out and point you in the right direction. Also if you can find a copy of Bailys or the H&amp;H Hunt Directory then there are listings of who supplies hirelings to each hunt in there. I'm not sure if any of the hunts near you have a website, but you could try there too...

There is a find a pack section on the MFHA website- do just bear in mind that most hunt secretaries (me included  ) work full time too, so give them a chance to get back to you! 

Hope this helps, 

Sarah.


----------



## wench (30 October 2009)

I was merely asking what he does, as one of the meets Burton has is likely to be very slow, and not galloping off in a large group at enormous fences!


----------



## legaldancer (30 October 2009)

I hunt with the Blankney &amp;  know some come from the Danethorpe area. I'd recommend them as they're quite a friendly bunch &amp; fields tend to be around 50-60 on a Sat, much less on a Wednesday. I'd get in touch with the secretary &amp; she will give you the name of the gentleman who does hirelings. One lady subscriber hunts all season on a hireling.

I know exactly what you mean re your horse. I used to have one like that &amp; it would completely blow his brains. It would take 2 weeks for him to settle again.


----------



## laurahayley (30 October 2009)

Sorry, if it was taken in the wrong way re what does my horse do hunting.  It is a long story &amp; really not worth it, honest.


----------



## meardsall_millie (30 October 2009)

I've just answered your post in NL.

You keep your horse just a couple of miles down the A46 from me!

You could also try the Belvoir, they're a bit further down the A1 (Grantham side) or if you wanted to go Bloodhounding try the Cranwell or Readyfield.  We go sometimes so if you want a friendly face just PM me


----------

